# make: cannot open Makefile.



## kr651129 (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm writing a port that downloads some jar's and copies them to the correct plugin directory.  So far everything has gone fine, the tar is downloaded and extracted, and deps and checked for.  The copy of the files is done in post-install -- I'm getting the following error


```
make: cannot open Makefile.
*** Error code 1
```

I found this thread but I don't need to run configure since it's just a straight copy.  Any suggestions?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 16, 2012)

Add NO_BUILD to prevent it from trying to build something that doesn't need building.


----------



## kr651129 (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank you!  I'm following the handbook to copy over a tree of files using COPYTREE_SHARE but I'm getting the following error.


```
"Makefile", line 23: Unassociated shell command "cd ${WRKSRC}"
```


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 16, 2012)

Indentation, usually.  Again, I suggest you go to the freebsd-ports mailing list.


----------

